# Scope arrived today



## stabow (Aug 16, 2016)

Scope came in today need to do a little shooting now.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sweet.


----------



## Dub (Aug 16, 2016)

Great choice.



That's gonna be a solid performer for you !!!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 16, 2016)

That looks good.


----------



## Kanook (Aug 17, 2016)

Your adjustments might be a little off


----------



## stabow (Aug 17, 2016)

Why's that ?


----------



## Kanook (Aug 17, 2016)

In the pic your scope is mounted sideways. As in your up/down turret is facing left instead of being on top. Serial number goes down.

Although, if you plan on shooting "gangster style" with your left hand (hold gun twisted/sideways in hand) you might be onto something.


----------



## stabow (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm left handed I'm use to things being backwards lol


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 17, 2016)

What power scope is that? What kind of reticle does it have?

I used to have a cheap 1.5X pistol scope on a T/C Contender, and it was a huge improvement over open sights.  I just wish I could have taken it up to   3X or 4X for those 100-yard shots.


----------



## stabow (Aug 17, 2016)

It's a Leupold 2x.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Aug 17, 2016)

That really looks good. Post some pics when you get to take that monster buck with it. Good luck.


----------



## stabow (Aug 17, 2016)

Handgunner this will be my first time ever hunting with a handgun should be fun........


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kanook said:


> Your adjustments might be a little off



Trying to figure those adjustments makes my head hurt.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

Good looking setup. I have a couple leupold scopes on handguns and love them.


----------

